# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Eugne Saccomano, journaliste et crivain (RIP)

## Escapetiger

> Voix inimitable ,  homme de cur  mais aussi fou de littrature *, le journaliste Eugne Saccomano, grand commentateur du football sur Europe 1 puis RTL, est dcd lundi  lge de 83 ans. Ses deux anciens employeurs lont annonc lundi dans des communiqus, Europe 1 saluant le dpart dune  voix lgendaire , RTL regrettant  la voix brsilienne du football franais .
> .../...


Source: Le journaliste Eugne Saccomano est mort - Le Monde

* Auteur, entre autres, de _Bandits  Marseille_ en 1959 dont sera tir le film Borsalino en 1970
Source: Eugne Saccomano - Wikipedia





> Hondelatte raconte rend hommage  Eugne SACCOMANO, qui  nous a quitt cette semaine, a lge de 83 ans, aprs une   immense carrire  passe essentiellement  EUROPE 1.
> Eugne SACCOMANO, de ses 15 ans,  son arrive  Europe Numro 1 en 1970 !
> 
> Un rcit tir de son autobiographie publie en 2005 par PLON  Je refais le match  .
> 
> Invit : Franois CLAUSS, journaliste et compagnon de route  Europe 1


Source: Saccomano, de Nmes  Europe Numro 1 - L'intgrale - Hondelatte raconte





> La radio prsentera samedi un  On refait le match  spcial  18h30 avec les chroniqueurs historiques de lmission et beaucoup de sons darchives.
> (.../...)


Source: RTL rend hommage  Eugne Saccomano samedi - Le Parisien


RIP (Requiescat in pace)

----------


## escartefigue

> RIP[/url] (Requiescat in pace)


 bizarre cette expression "Repose en paix", quand on est mort, on est forcment pas trop drang ni par les voisins ni par les factures  ::aie::

----------

